# I am afraid my buddy is dying ...



## Cado (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello,
My buddy suddenly changed behavior. He is sleeping today the whole day. I think a little lethargic. Let him pet for the first time. He is eating but not flying. I don’t have possibility to go to vet. Please advise if there anything I can do. He is 6.5


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry your bird seems to be ill, are the droppings normal, is he puffed up, what is the environment like that he is in?


----------



## Cado (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes I think he is a little puffy but droppings are ok I think


----------



## Cado (Nov 12, 2013)

He seems to be a little less sleepy but still. In the morning he was completely sleepy


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He does look like he may feel a bit under the weather. Unfortunately without an exam by a vet it is not possible to know what the cause may be. Keep him warm and quiet and monitor his food and water intake. If there are no avian vets near you are there any exotic vets, they frequently have a vet on staff that sees birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why are you saying you are unable to take your budgie to the vet?

Where are you located?

There are exotic pet veterinarians in most locations and it is critical you have your budgie seen by a professional for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

International Vets Register
Vets

Bird Vets Near You
Veterinarians.com

On Line Avian Vets

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-bird/

http://www.vetlive.com/

Dr. Ross Perry
US/Canada exit code: 011
Australia country code: 61
The 0 on cell phones/mobile phones is dropped on international calls.

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 419 693 279

Home (612) 9401 4586
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9401 4586

Work (612) 99825831
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9982 [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
http://www.drrossperry.com.au/

Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health*


----------



## Cado (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you !!! Will try! How much the vet visit for a parakeet?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cost will often depend on your location. You can inquire when you call the vet clinic.
Additionally, some vets will set up a payment plan for the costs.

Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense

Avian First Aid*


----------

